# grave care services



## david07 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm thinking of starting up a service for uk expats, who may have a grave in the uk that needs looking after in their absence, does anyone think this is a service that would have any value before I take things any further. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

David


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

david07 said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of starting up a service for uk expats, who may have a grave in the uk that needs looking after in their absence, does anyone think this is a service that would have any value before I take things any further. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> David


I dont know about others, but I have my parents in a cemetary in the UK and the council offer an "up keep" service.

Jo 
xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm having my lot made into diamonds. Almost enough for a tiara now!

Tallulah.x


----------

